# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Invio Relazione Revisori

## chiara

Avete notizie in merito alla tempistica per l'invio della relazione sul bilancio 2007 da parte dei revisori alla corte dei conti? Credo che ogni sezione regionale stablisca un proprio scadenziario.

----------

